# cioè [enfatico]



## ilhermeneuta

Ciao a tutti, 

Ho una domanda sull'uso di cioè in quest'espressione:

''Un tentativo, un gioco, un esperimento potrebbe essere provato imitando *cioè *la tecnica della creazione dei _bocio_''.

Secondo me il senso della frase rimane intatto se togliamo il ''cioè'', perciò non riesco a capire la sua funzione. Ma sospetto che abbia una funzione per dare enfasi alla ''...tecnica della...''. Se infatti è così, in spagnolo sarebbe:

''Un intento, un juego, un experimento podría ser comprobado imitando (lo que es) la técnica de la creación de los _bocio_'' Cosa ne pensate?

Ho letto questa dichiarazione sulla rivista Domus, in un articolo che tratta dell'anima dei oggetti materiali. A proposito, i bocio sono figurine usate in riti religiosi africani. 

Grazie!


----------



## ninux

_Cioè, non so se mi spiego, a volte le cose non sono così come sembrano_...

Cioè es una muletilla que nosotros los italianos usamos cuando tenemos la impresión que nuestro interlocutor no nos entienda. 
Las personas inseguras, o que tienen miedo de expresarse mal usan muy a menudo esta palabrita para corregirse.

en este caso yo diría que sería algo así:

"Un intento, un juego, un experimento podría ser probado imitando (es decir) la técnica de la creación de los _bocio_.

Saludos


----------



## Neuromante

Yo pondría "es decir" delante de "imitando" y entre comas.


----------



## ilhermeneuta

Ah, ho già capito! In spagnolo si usa il ''osea'' come ''muletilla''. Però mi pare ancora un po' stranno trovarlo su una rivista. Se lo avessi sentito invece di averlo letto, non mi fosse sembrato così stranno. 

Grazie per l'aiuto!


----------



## Neuromante

Es que aquí no corresponde a "osea" sino a "es decir". Un registro menos coloquial.


----------



## 0scar

Parece que le falta algo: 

''Un tentativo, un gioco, un esperimento potrebbe essere provato imitando *cioè, per esempio (digamos, por ejemplo), *la tecnica della creazione dei _bocio_''.


----------



## Geviert

Una forma culta y adecuada sería _ovvero(sia)._


----------



## FeanorElf

In questo caso lo trovo non solo pleonastico, ma anche cioé completamente sbagliato: togliendolo, la frase migliora e di molto.


----------



## Geviert

Non solo è pleonastico e sbagliato: anche collocata male nella frase.


----------



## FeanorElf

L'Italiano per un paio di decenni è stato vittima di un abuso del cioé come interiezione. Temo che la frase che citi sia un postumo di quella epidemia.


----------



## ninux

ilhermeneuta said:


> Ah, ho già capito! In spagnolo si usa il ''osea'' come ''muletilla''. Però mi pare ancora un po' strano trovarlo su una rivista. Se lo avessi sentito invece di averlo letto, non mi fosse sarebbe sembrato così strano.
> 
> Grazie per l'aiuto!



Sí, efectivamente, con el poco contexto, parece mal puesto y de más. 
Como ya escribió Feano es una palabra muy abusada...


----------



## honeyheart

En mi opinión, ese "cioè" no sobra, sino que está aludiendo a lo expuesto justo antes en el texto.  ¿Podrías copiar el párrafo entero, ilhermeneuta? (las reglas lo permiten para contextualizar la duda).



P.D.1: Gente, ¡¿qué es eso de escribir *"osea"* todo junto?! Suelo encontrar esta grafía usada por adolescentes en diversos ámbitos de Internet (junto con *"nosé"*), per no puedo creer verla acá.

P.D.2: 





ilhermeneuta said:


> ... in un articolo che tratta dell'anima degli oggetti materiali. A proposito, i bocio sono delle figurine usate in riti religiosi africani.





ninux said:


> Cioè es una muletilla que nosotros los italianos usamos cuando tenemos la impresión de que nuestro interlocutor no nos entiende.


----------



## ilhermeneuta

Gracias por las correcciones, indudablemente se aprende de errar. 

Copiaré el texto completo tan pronto tenga la revista conmigo. La leí mientras estaba en la biblioteca y sólo rescaté este pequeño fragmento. 

P.D.: Con relación al ''osea'', debo admitir que es tan común leerlo que a veces olvido que es incorrecto. Inclusive lo he llegado a leer en libros de literatura hispana. En fin, es tema del idioma español, independiente al italiano.


----------



## ninux

¡Gracias por las correcciones HH!
Supongo que la corrección hecha a Ilhermeneuta con "delle figurine" estaba en color azul porque no era un error grave; para mí *delle* en este caso se puede también omitir, aunque la frase suena mejor con este partitivo.


----------



## Geviert

> P.D.1: Gente, ¡¿qué es eso de escribir *"osea"* todo junto?! Suelo encontrar esta grafía usada por adolescentes en diversos ámbitos de Internet (junto con *"nosé"*), per no puedo creer verla acá.



Hola Honey:

Es exactamente el mismo motivo por el cual FeanorElf, Ninux y yo estamos desanconsejando el uso vicioso de la muletilla en cuestión: porque (te cito) "es una grafía usada por adolescentes" (dicho drásticamente) al igual que "osea". En otras palabras: en el italiano oral se nota inmediatamente (y negativamente) aquel que usa el _cioè, cioè _de manera indiscriminada, como si fuese un chicle. En el escrito, va usada con extrema parsimonia, si es posible se evita y se usan otras formas, ya indicadas. Por lo demás, la conjunción _cioè _no tiene función enfática, sino declarativa y  explicativa. En la frase citada, lo único que podría justificar el uso de _cioè _(el cual debería llevar al menos una coma, correctamente va entre comas en este caso) sería el ser parte de la transcripción de un diálogo, entrevista o símiles.


----------



## honeyheart

Hola, Geviert:

A mí no me molesta el uso ni el abuso de estas palabras, sólo me inquieta que las escriban mal (por eso hablé de _grafía_).  La expresión escrita correctamente es *"o sea"*.


----------



## Geviert

honeyheart said:


> Hola, Geviert:
> 
> A mí no me molesta el uso ni el abuso de estas palabras, sólo me inquieta que las escriban mal (por eso hablé de _grafía_).  La expresión escrita correctamente es *"o sea"*.



Claro, mi intención fue hacer más bien un ejemplo paralelo con el uso de cioè. El uso (y el abuso en particular) de esta conjunción es exactamente el mismo que el "o sea" castellano (escrito correcta o incorrectamente, es lo mismo). Si el abuso del _cioè _ya se escucha mal en un nativo (escribirlo sin parsimonia, más aún), imagina el caso de uno que está aprendiendo.


----------



## ninux

Geviert y HH: *Osea* se encuentra todo junto, pero al plural, en la Biblia; pero este es otro cuento...
En italiano antes se usaba el exacto sinónimo ossia... no sé porque tuvo más éxito _cioé_...


----------



## Geviert

> En italiano antes se usaba el exacto sinónimo ossia...



Bueno, no deja de tener su elegancia el _ossia _(diría todavía válida).


----------



## infinite sadness

Ragazzi, secondo me non si può dire che questo cioè è errato fino a quando non sapremo che cosa c'era scritto nella frase precedente. Cioè a dire, non è assolutamente detto che il cioè sia enfatico, ovvero di troppo.


----------



## honeyheart

infinite sadness said:


> Ragazzi, secondo me non si può dire che questo cioè è errato fino a quando non sapremo che cosa c'era scritto nella frase precedente. Cioè a dire, non è assolutamente detto che il cioè sia enfatico, ovvero di troppo.


Exacto, es lo que yo también había dicho en el post #12:


honeyheart said:


> En mi opinión, ese "cioè" no sobra, sino que  está aludiendo a lo expuesto justo antes en el texto.


----------



## infinite sadness

E' vero, perdona la mia disattenzione.


----------



## Geviert

_Cioè a dire_ mi piace anche. 

Ricordiamoci ragazzi che la congiunzione cioè non è enfatica. Per il resto, nella frase in questione andrebbe tra virgole (c'era anche scritto) - questo potrebbe essere sufficiente per obliterarla subito (o almeno abbellirla). E poi: cosa vuol dire di preciso, Honey, "està aludiendo a lo expuesto antes del texto"? non è questa la funzione stessa della congiunzione? Che cosa stai aggiungendo di preciso?


----------



## ilhermeneuta

Alla fine, questo è il paragrafo che precede alla frase in questione. 



> L'enigma caldo della etno-estetica africana riscalda e seduce con il suo senso del sacro, il freddo schema del design industriale occidentale immerso in un'epopea e in una storia assolutamente diversa, perché l'anima dell'oggetto di serie non possiede certi la formula e l'irresistibile attrazione ipnotica dei segreti delle arti tribali.
> 
> Un tentativo, un gioco, un esperimento potrebbe essere provato imitando *cioè *la tecnica della creazione dei _bocio._



Scritto da Alessandro Mendini. 

Dato che il paragrafo anteriore non tratta della tecnica affatto, non credo che cioè abbia a che fare con esso. Ma cosa ne pensate?


----------



## Geviert

> Dato che il paragrafo anteriore non tratta della tecnica affatto, non  credo che cioè abbia a che fare con esso. Ma cosa ne pensate?



Infatti, il nuovo paragrafo non ha nulla a che fare con la funzione esplicativa o dichiarativa (per nulla enfatica) dell'avverbio in questione. Il peggio è che non c'era proprio bisogno del paragrafo per dimostrarlo: l'avverbio _cioè _introduce una congiunzione coordinata esplicativa/dichiarativa che spiega o precisa quello che è detto dalla *parola *o dalla *frase *(non dal paragrafo) precedente. In parole povere, bastava rileggere bene _un tentativo, un gioco, un esperimento... 

_Se proprio vogliamo subire l'obbrobrio di quel cioè (e in quel luogo), allora si dovrà scrivere tra virgole:  _Un tentativo, un gioco, un esperimento potrebbe essere provato imitando*, cioè, *la tecnica della creazione dei bocio.    _


----------



## FeanorElf

Geviert said:


> Se proprio vogliamo subire l'obbrobrio di quel cioè (e in quel luogo)...



Ma lo vogliamo proprio? Quelle virgole sono come una mano di belletto su un viso mostruoso


----------



## Geviert

FeanorElf said:


> Ma lo vogliamo proprio? Quelle virgole sono come una mano di belletto su un viso mostruoso



Infatti. Ma magari a qualcuno piace il belletto, sai com'è . Io vorrei leggere anche il parere di Infinite che mi pare sia l'unico madrelingua non convinto (ancora). Pensavo fosse un tacito simpatizzante del nostro partito anti-belletto  in questi casi palesi.


----------



## Geviert

honorbose said:


> Wenger se ha limitado a decir que espera que todo "se solucione muy pronto, en una u otra dirección. Lo sabremos muy pronto".


----------



## honeyheart

Geviert said:


> E poi: cosa vuol dire di preciso,  Honey, "està aludiendo a lo expuesto antes en el texto"? non è questa la  funzione stessa della congiunzione? Che cosa stai aggiungendo di  preciso?


Te lo ilustro con un par de ejemplos tomados de la web:

(SALUD) _Il mixoma non è correlato a particolari fattori di rischio. Non ci sono *cioè* comportamenti, come ad esempio il fumo o l'alimentazione, che possono essere alla base di questo tumore._
*[... o sea que no hay comportamientos...]
*
(ASTRONOMÍA)  _Se Rigel fosse trasportata alla distanza di Sirio la sua magnitudine  apparente sarebbe -10, un quinto di quella della Luna piena: sarebbe *cioè* agevolmente visibile in pieno giorno e di notte sarebbe capace di proiettare ombre degli oggetti._
*[... o sea que sería fácilmente visible...]*

(DERECHO)  _Quando lavorai a Napoli, conservo tra i miei ricordi un certificato  penale di un cittadino che in quattro anni aveva ricevuto 205 iscrizioni  al casellario giudiziario, era stato *cioè* condannato per 205 volte!_
*[... o sea que había sido condenado...]*


A este uso de "cioè" me refiero, cuando tiene un significado como de "por lo tanto", está integrado a la oración con el mismo valor que el resto de las palabras, y hace directa alusión a lo que figura inmediatamente antes en su párrafo.  No sobra, no es enfático, retórico ni perifrástico, y no es consecuencia de un uso abusivo.  Cumple una función real.  De hecho, si en cada uno de mis ejemplos se quitara el "cioè", las frases quedarían sueltas, y además perderían gran parte del sentido que su redactor pretendió darles.


----------



## Geviert

Hola Honey:

En los comentarios nadie ha puesto en duda la función _real _del adverbio _cioè _y su función de conjunción. Las observaciones que se han hecho se refieren a la necesidad de un uso parsimonioso del adverbio, dado que existe una tradición de abuso del mismo bastante conocida en Italia: abusivamente retórico y pseudo-perifrástico en el lenguaje escrito y oral (juvenil principalmente). En ámbito académico su uso es muy discreto (su abuso es imperdonable). Haciendo un paralelo, es el mismo abuso del "osea" en el registro jergal castellano. El adverbio tiene, entonces, un uso legítimo, pero requiere consideraciones de estilo. Esto se comentaba.

Nota además que el adverbio _cioè_ introduce una _congiunzione coordinante esplicativa/dichiarativa_ y en este sentido es usado en los tres ejemplos que has puesto. Es decir, _Cioè _non tiene ningún significado de "por lo tanto" pues esto sería, en italiano, una _congiunzione coordinante conclusiva_: *pertanto*, _perciò, dunque, quindi, allora_, etc. Por el lado del énfasis, si se quiere dar un sentido enfático a la conjunción, generalmente se añade la conjunción _e: e cioè, e dunque: ho sbagliato e dunque è giusto che paghi.    _


----------



## ninux

Solo al leer me da jaqueca...


> L'enigma caldo della etno-estetica africana riscalda e seduce con il suo  senso del sacro, il freddo schema del design industriale occidentale  immerso in un'epopea e in una storia assolutamente diversa, perché  l'anima dell'oggetto di serie non possiede certo la formula e  l'irresistibile attrazione ipnotica dei segreti delle arti tribali.
> 
> Un tentativo, un gioco, un esperimento potrebbe essere provato imitando *cioè* la tecnica della creazione dei _bocio._



¿Por qué el *enigma* debería ser* caldo*? ¿Es el calor un enigma, o el enigma es caliente?
y ¿Estás seguro que es "certi"? me parece más "certo"...
De todas maneras, visto el parágrafo anterior, me parece que el enigma no tiene ninguna relación con el juego y el experimento; entonces en mi opinión se puede borrar ese cioé sin drama.

*In sintesi*, io non vedo nessuna relazione tra i due paragrafi, *Cioè (**) *sembra che manca qualcosa che li connette logicamente... Come se mancasse un paragrafo intermedio.

@Geviert... più che partito anti-belletto direi anti-mostro...


----------



## ilhermeneuta

ninux said:


> ¿Por qué el *enigma* debería ser* caldo*? ¿Es el calor un enigma, o el enigma es caliente?
> y ¿Estás seguro que es "certi"? me parece más "certo"...



Yo entendí el uso de _caldo _para enfatizar la importancia del enigma en sí y además un juego con el que contrasta el calor africano con el frío industrial. En fin, más estilístico que substancial. A propósito del _certo _no estoy completamente convencido de que lo haya transcrito correctamente, pero sí revisé varias veces que lo que había escrito era precisamente lo que se leía en la revista. De cualquier modo, estoy de acuerdo que al singular tiene más sentido.


----------



## FeanorElf

Perché la virgola dopo "sacro"? Il freddo schema non è complemento oggetto? E se non è complemento oggetto che cos'è?


----------



## Larroja

*Ciao a tutti,
vi ricordo che l'argomento della discussione è l'uso di cioè. Qualunque altra considerazione sul resto della frase è fuori tema.

Grazie per la collaborazione, 
Larroja
moderatrice*


----------

